# Aktuelle Fänge



## baltic25 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bordies:m 

Wer kann mir sagen wie die Aktuellen Fänge in der Brandung 
rund Fehmarn aussehen?#c 
Geht da noch was?|kopfkrat 

Danke im vorraus!!

Baltic25


----------



## kanalbulle (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Lies doch einfach nach was du wissen willst 
Fangberichte aus der Brandung


----------



## baltic25 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

@Knallbulle

Da stehen keine aktuellen Berichte über Fehmarn.
Sieh doch selsbst mal nach!!!|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## baltic25 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Hallo @Kanalbulle

Tschuldigung hab aus dir nen "Knallbulle" gemacht.
Sorry!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Baltic25


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

Nicht aktuell?
Der letzte Fangbericht im Moment ist von heute 9 Uhr oder so. Aktueller geht es wohl kaum. Mußt nur mal auf die letzte Seite gehen.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

@ jörg
ja aber die meldung kam glaube ich nicht von fehmarn oder ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge*

naja vieleicht nicht direkt Fehmarn aber gleich drüber steht Hauke mit Kraksdorf usw. sollte doch auch reichen und aktuell sein wa.


----------

